# Procession to be performed at 40th Anniversary Gala Concert of South Liverpool Orch.



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

South Liverpool Orchestra (Liverpool Hope University) celebrate their 40th anniversary with a concert this Tuesday 17th May at 8pm at Liverpool Hope University Chapel, Taggart Avenue, Childwall, Liverpool, L16 9JD. A concert of mainly English music includes Dr Robert Howard's first orchestral work 'Procession' from 1995, which was his A-Level composition submission (since revised), originally composed for and performed by the Wirral Youth Orchestra and Anthony Ridley.

The concert is an hour of music, followed by a gala buffet and drinks (included in ticket price, with a slice of birthday cake!). Robert is conducting the concert, which has a joint Shakespeare anniversary and Queen's 90th birthday themes, and it also includes Vaughan-Williams Fantasia on Greensleeves, Walton's Crown Imperial, Bach Concerto for Two Violins in D minor (first movement; soloists Leo & Jonathon Byrne), Britten Courtly Dances from Gloriana, Walton Two Pieces for Strings from Henry V, Mendelssohn Wedding March (from A Midsummer Night's Dream), Warlock Capriol Suite and Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1.

Tickets (£4) are available on the door.

View attachment 40th Birthday Concert.pdf


----------

